# Penguin 350 bio wheel yea or no?



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm about to buy a penguin 350 bio wheel filter but I don't know anything about it. Does it use the regular cartridges that I use for my top fine filter? And how often does the wheel have to be changed? Is it easy to use and clean?


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

No one knows anything about it?????


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Penguin 350 Filter Review - YouTube


I have the emperor 400 which is alot like the penguin and I like it alot, I've had it 5 years and never changed or cleaned the wheels, just dont let them get dry and kill the bacteria, I'm not sure if your cartridges will work but I get quilt batting from wal-mart and make my own media.


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh nice thank you. If I try to make mine I'll be asking ya more info!


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have two 350's in my 55G freshwater - you NEVER need to replace the wheels no matter how brown they get etc. Its bacteria. And unless there is a problem its the good stuff. With mine of course there would be four wheels going and 8 filter cartridges. Because I trust the wheels and the tank is established I will - much to the chagrin of many - swap all eight filter carts at once. Without ever losing a fish. Except my betta to a disease.


----------



## Meggz82 (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with Hooperman. 
You never change the wheels. It is normal for them to slow down and get gunky, if this happeneds you take a bucket with the water from your take and swoosh off the slugde in the bucket of water. (You use the bucket so not get the gunk from the wheels in the tank!  )

They are good filters for your tank and have been known to be dependable. There is a slight difference in each brand of filter and maynot fit snug as intended.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have one and like it. had it for around 6 months, only cleaned the cartridges twice and havnt replaced tehm or the bio wheel at all yet. it does the job.


----------



## scrappinjaime (Feb 25, 2012)

I have three of these. They work great. I never replace the bio wheels. I did replace the cartridges with fiber and add bio balls. Much cheaper than buying cartridges and works just as good or better.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

did you put bio balls in front or behind the filter material i assume on the side facing the bio wheel..i may do that or use the white fluval pieces in mine as the filter are indeed expensive when you buy the 10 I need for both tanks.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I use the Fluval media in my refillable media container so you can still slip the cartridge in and out with no problem. Im curious how you keep the bio balls in there?


----------



## scrappinjaime (Feb 25, 2012)

The bio balls are in a netted bag, I just put them in and the filter floss at the same time.


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

How long should I continue to run my old filter with my new one?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

2 weeks should be fine


----------



## PBrods (Dec 10, 2011)

Hooperman42 said:


> I have two 350's in my 55G freshwater - you NEVER need to replace the wheels no matter how brown they get etc. Its bacteria. And unless there is a problem its the good stuff. With mine of course there would be four wheels going and 8 filter cartridges. Because I trust the wheels and the tank is established I will - much to the chagrin of many - swap all eight filter carts at once. Without ever losing a fish. Except my betta to a disease.


Why 2 filters with 8 cartridges??? Do you have any water or is it all fish? I have 1 350 filter with the normal 2 cartridges and it is fine for 3 yellow labs and 4 Giant danios


----------



## Critter1990 (Mar 22, 2012)

thanks hanky.. I plan on using the old one in a ten gallon that im not sure what i want to do with. Any ideas?


----------

